# modifier 25 - requried on E &M CODE



## hema0726 (Mar 17, 2010)

Can any one tell me if modifier 25 is requried on E &M CODE When billed with 59025 wtih modifier 26 on the same date.eg. (59025-26 &99231 -25 on 3/13/10)


----------



## LindaEV (Mar 17, 2010)

e/m code will bundle with (any) procedure if you don't. I'd use it (if the visit is truly seperate).  The 26 is a distinct modifier, meaning it doesnt make a difference on your other codes/modifiers.


----------



## hema0726 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------

